# Poor Hunt



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

I just got back from a 5 day hunt west of Grand Forks and saw very few birds compared to recent years. It seems the birds were very spread out because of all the flooded fields. During the dryer years I think they are more concentrated at least where we hunt. I still had a great time, hunting with my Son and some really great friends. We met some really great locals too. I would like to thank all the very generous land owners who allow hunters access to their land, especially when it it so wet and could be easily damaged. I hope all hunters on any land are thoughtfull and considerate to land owners so they will continue to grant access.
We did manage to get a few fairly mature birds while there. (top shelf)
I'll be back


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

looks like you had a great time. not much in life is better than hunting with your kids. :lol:


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

> not much in life is better than hunting with your kids.


I couldn't agree more!! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry you had a poor hunt


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like you have some cleaning to do! Put those boys to work, haha! I guess you might not be as mean as my dad was to me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'd have to agree...

Sorry about the poor numbers...

Musta sucked.



:beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Sweet redhead and gwt! Looks like the kids had a lot of fun....congrats.


----------



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

at least you guys can get a duck or two. I have not gotten one since you day on sept. 20 and I go out hunting almost every night all the time and mornings on weekends.


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

wish my hunts were that poor everyday 8)


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If that is poor...I'm heading to Minnesota for waterfowl! :beer: 
Congrats on your hunt with your sons!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> If that is poor...I'm heading to Minnesota for waterfowl! :beer:
> Congrats on your hunt with your sons!


He said he was west of GF not east.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Poor hunt???  Interesting use of an old mattress frame too! Great to see the kids in there!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

poor hunt? Looks like a really good hunt to me


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You must be a waterfowling god!


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

O.K. Maybe "poor hunt" was a bad choice for a topic heading. The photos are a bit misleading because they represent a 10 person hunting party on the third day. 60 some ducks and 6 geese. thats about a 2 duck per day average. Some hunters had better luck than others on certain days. I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining but we have seen more ducks and been more selective in other years. We really had a great time and plan to be back again next year.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

what is that 3rd bird from the left


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

Drake Greenwing Teal


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I no longer think of you as a waterfowling god.


----------



## canpoint (Oct 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great time!!! I've been looking for a nice drake gadwall for years!!.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

goin'green head said:


> O.K. Maybe "poor hunt" was a bad choice for a topic heading. The photos are a bit misleading because they represent a 10 person hunting party on the third day. 60 some ducks and 6 geese. thats about a 2 duck per day average. Some hunters had better luck than others on certain days. I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining but we have seen more ducks and been more selective in other years. We really had a great time and plan to be back again next year.


Please tell me i'm reading this wrong and you didn't keep the birds from the first day until the third day before cleaning them uke:

ps....looks like a pretty good hunt to me also. 10 guys is quite the hunting party, you must have had one heck of a decoy spread.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> I no longer think of you as a waterfowling god.


oke: :lol:


----------

